
Euclid – A more accurate measuring cup by Joshua Redstone - georgecmu
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1075898346/euclid-a-more-accurate-measuring-cup?ref=thanks_share
======
itamarst
For baking the standard solution is to measure by weight, using a scale. The
density of flour varies quite a bit, so an accurate volume still wouldn't help
with getting consistent results.

